# NFS undercover auflösung!



## PakiXT (24. November 2008)

*NFS undercover auflösung!*

hey ich hab ein problem,ich hab ein 19 zöller und bei need for speed geht die auflösung nur bis 1280x900...aber mein monitor gehts bis 1440x900 gibts eine ini datei oder so zum einstellen..bitte für hilfe


----------



## TBF_Avenger (24. November 2008)

*AW: NFS undercover auflösung!*

...also zuerst einmal muss ich sagen, dass ich davon maßlos enttäuscht bin. Noch nie baute Electronic Arts Widescreenunterstützung in ein NFS ein. Das gehöhrt heute zur Standartausrüstung eines guten Spiels. Für den Preis kann man das verlangen, vor alllem bei EA.
Zu deiner Frage: Vielleicht gibt es wieder einen Hack wie es schon einen für NFS Carbon gab


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

*AW: NFS undercover auflösung!*



TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Noch nie baute Electronic Arts Widescreenunterstützung in ein NFS ein.


Also manche Widescreen-Auflösungen sind definitiv vorhanden. Ich zocke ja auch in 1680 x 1050. Ich geh dann mal nachschauen, ob es 1440 x 900 wirklich nicht gibt ...

Wenn nicht, musst du wohl, oder übel auf so ein kleines Resolution-Tool warten, wie es es für MW u. C gibt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## TBF_Avenger (24. November 2008)

*AW: NFS undercover auflösung!*

Es werden so idiotische Auflösungen wie 640x480 ( Zu Zeiten von Win95 vielleicht noch normal ) unterstützt, 1440x900 aber nicht...das ist doch irgendwie...krank?


----------



## Whoosaa (24. November 2008)

*AW: NFS undercover auflösung!*



TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Es werden so idiotische Auflösungen wie 640x480 ( Zu Zeiten von Win95 vielleicht noch normal ) unterstützt, 1440x900 aber nicht...das ist doch irgendwie...krank?



Im Ernst jetzt? 
Boh, EA kotzt mich an..


----------



## Goliath110 (25. November 2008)

*AW: NFS undercover auflösung!*

1920x1200 geht auch. Zumindest bei mir


----------



## JonnyB1989 (25. November 2008)

*AW: NFS undercover auflösung!*

Hab grad in den Optionen nach geschaut und die Auflösung von 1440 x 900 is vorhanden.
Ich würde mal den aktuellen Monitor Trebeir vom Hersteller ziehen.


----------



## boss3D (25. November 2008)

*AW: NFS undercover auflösung!*

Jup, bei mir gibt es 1440 x 900 auch. Liegt also definitiv nicht am Spiel ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## johnnyGT (25. November 2008)

*AW: NFS undercover auflösung!*

ich zock sogar in 1440x900


----------



## push@max (25. November 2008)

*AW: NFS undercover auflösung!*

Das wäre ja mal echt komisch, wenn das Spiel diese Auflösung nicht unterstützen würde


----------



## TBF_Avenger (25. November 2008)

*AW: NFS undercover auflösung!*

NFS Carbon hat das nicht ( ohne den hack ), das wird echt langsam Zeit diese Auflösung zu unterstützen


----------



## boss3D (25. November 2008)

*AW: NFS undercover auflösung!*

MW und C brauchen die Resolution-Tools, aber UC unterstütz so ziemlich alle gängigen Widescreen Auflösungen, also sehe ich keinen Grund zu meckern ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------

